# Laurel Haven - Check In!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I know, according to your kidding schedule, that you have several does getting close...and I am DYING to see what Shamrock & Star have!

So? Inquiring minds wanna know! :type:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! I just "spoke" with Tina through Email... yesterday I believe it was. No babies as of then. She has been REALLY hectic these past few weeks and hasn't been able to be online alot. Her family got the "bug" that has been going around so she was having to take care of them as well. So hopefully we will be seeing her back on here soon :wink: WITH BABY PICS :wahoo: :dance: (we hope!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes, I was going to email Tina the other day, but completely forgot. I to can't wait what she gets this kidding season!! :stars:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I got an email telling me that the folks on TGS wanted an update... :grouphug: 

Sorry I haven't been on much. Things have been crazy around here for the past couple of weeks… The flu bug cycled through our entire family one by one. 
My daughter wrecked her car. No one seriously hurt just her car. 
Our well was going dry so had to have it re dug another 150’. We have lots of water again, for now anyhow. 
And after much intensive care sadly the tiny black doe of Nocturne’s passed away.  
With all of that and it being kidding season… just haven’t been online. But I missed you all and thanks for the inquiry!

Now for an update… I have Shamrock and Star both in the kidding pens. Star has no ligaments at all and Shamrock has just minimal ligaments. Both are progressing along should be anytime now for either. Of course it had to rain all night, and is to rain all day. Wouldn’t you know it. So since it is raining I am sure we will get babies from one of those two today. I will keep you updated!!! I am heading down soon to do another round of baby checks...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that everything is going ok with you and your family!!

Sorry about the little one :hug: that sucks. 

So make sure and let us know when the kids are born - oh and we have confirmation of Abba kids in 2 girls so far - Ginger and Dobie :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to see you back at GS again. Hope your girls have uneventful deliveries with lots of healthy babies. Hopefully some does!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, hectic few weeks for you for sure!! I'm sorry to here about all that and the little doeling. :hug: I hope all your does kid easily and I CANNOT wait to see what star has!! Make sure you keep us all updated when they start kidding!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW sounds like you have been a little bored lately :ROFL: 

Hope things are better in the house just in time for things to go crazy outside.

Glad to hear that your daughter is ok from the accident, that is so scary.

Keep us posted on the baby situation.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After all that has filled your time lately, and the passing of that precious doeling, the Luck of The Irish will be on your side! After all it IS March 1st! Sending prayers for your coming days to be full of joy and healthy happy babies!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

oh my goodness... I'm so sorry to hear about Nocturne's little one...  HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ...you have been dealing with alot haven't you... :hug: ....I pray that everything is better now and let the good times role..... ray: 
we are happy to of heard from you..... it has been a while..... :wink: :grouphug:


----------

